# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico Sul 2019)



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2019 às 20:09)

*Tempestade Tropical Iba formou-se ao largo da costa do Brasil *


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2019 às 20:40)

http://www.inmet.gov.br/portal/index.php?r=home/page&page=notas_tecnicas


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2019 às 20:53)

*Tempestade Tropical Iba ao fim do dia...*


----------

